# cutting weight



## ken Sass (Feb 15, 2016)

yes i am gonna drop down a weight class, i carry too much fat, for my size so i am gonna cut some of it. right at 240 now, want to be 220-225 so i can cut water and be under 220. anybody else cutting?


----------



## DF (Feb 15, 2016)

Dizzy is our most popular former fatty.  He is an asset to UG.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeah but not guide that much. Around 245, down from 255. Shooting for 235. Just don't want to have to cut for my next meet and would like to look halfway decent for summer.


----------



## DF (Feb 15, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Yeah but not guide that much. Around 245, down from 255. Shooting for 235. Just don't want to have to cut for my next meet and would like to look halfway decent for summer.



I smell a Snake!


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 15, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> yes i am gonna drop down a weight class, i carry too much fat, for my size so i am gonna cut some of it. right at 240 now, want to be 220-225 so i can cut water and be under 220. anybody else cutting?



Ha, yeah, I'm cutting. 

How tall are you?
How old are you?


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 15, 2016)

DF said:


> Dizzy is our most popular former fatty.  He is an asset to UG.



Thanks man, I really appreciate that compliment.


----------



## snake (Feb 15, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> yes i am gonna drop down a weight class, i carry too much fat, for my size so i am gonna cut some of it. right at 240 now, want to be 220-225 so i can cut water and be under 220. anybody else cutting?



I like to hold my weight right into a meet but I'm lucky because 215 for me is easy to hold. If I were to drop down to the 198's, I would need more time then you are giving yourself. You can trim some of the fat away and drop some water; I think POB has a good prep for dropping fluids but I'm not sure you'll like the results. Given the work you would need to put in for the cardio, you may jeopardize your lifts during training. You're call, you know yourself better then anyone.



ToolSteel said:


> Yeah but not guide that much. Around 245, down from 255. Shooting for 235. Just don't want to have to cut for my next meet and would like to look halfway decent for summer.





DF said:


> I smell a Snake!



:32 (20):


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 16, 2016)

DF said:


> I smell a Snake!



Shhhh!!! Don't tell pillar. Crazy fukk wanted me to bulk to 275 lol


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 16, 2016)

55 5ft 8ish. cut starts after next meet, i will have about 90 day's for the cut, right at a pound a week


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 16, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Shhhh!!! Don't tell pillar. Crazy fukk wanted me to bulk to 275 lol


don't be a pussy. Do it!!!!


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 16, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> 55 5ft 8ish. cut starts after next meet, i will have about 90 day's for the cut, right at a pound a week



Before we start, please reference my signature.

Okay brother, here is what I came up with based on your stats:







Right now you're sitting at 2,278 for a TDEE before adding in any form of gym work (cardio or lifting).

To cut, I would trim this by 500 calories per day until you hit your target weight. This leaves you with 1,778 per day.

Now, if you hit the gym daily (and bust your ass, which we all say we do), I would add in about 300 calories for every 30 minutes of work done in the gym. Cardio for 30 minutes? Give yourself 300 more calories that day. Lifted for 30 minutes? Give yourself 300 more calories that day. Did both for 30 minutes each? Give yourself 600 additional calories that day.

Once you hit your target weight, cals can go up to maintenance, which at 220 lbs would be 2,169, again without any form of gym work added in.

Want to cut like Trodizzle? You need to track...

Get a scale, weigh shit in grams.
Get a MyFitnessPal account, track what you eat.

I wouldn't worry about macros right now (but you could if you wanted to, it's just more of a pain in the ass). As you try and fit foods into these caloric needs, you will have to do some self-policing otherwise things will suffer. For instance, sure you could blow all your cals on some pizza or an ice cream bar but you may be starving the rest of the day.

Here is a sample of how my current MyFitnessPal is laid out using a similar program that I'm using for myself. I split my day into 3-4 hour windows which leaves me with 5 eating windows per day. I then split my calories out evenly. Yes, on occasion I skip a section if I know the next meal will be big (or if the one before it was bigger than planned) but this is just a framework to help keep things somewhat on a schedule. I edited the sections so I can see what my cals are while cutting, then what my cals would be at my target weight. This is overkill but it gives you something to work with at least. Today was a cardio and lifting day for me +600 cals, so my numbers are high reflecting that.






I hope this helps, I'm sure there are other ways to go about this, but this is a method that works for me.

Good luck.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 16, 2016)

It's either gonna help or terrify him


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 16, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> don't be a pussy. Do it!!!!



I haven't completely ruled it out. If nothing else, I could def rank in a higher % there; all the strong fukks are in 220 and trickling up to 242. 308 and shw are pretty jacked.. 275 is kind of a free zone. 

But I'm not ready to put on that much weight. Not for a long while lol


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 16, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Before we start, please reference my signature.
> 
> Okay brother, here is what I came up with based on your stats:
> 
> ...


very nice, thank you


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 16, 2016)

sup kens ass


----------



## TXBenchMonster (Jun 11, 2016)

Yup. Former 220, 242 and 275 competitor right here. Weighed as much as 253 lbs back in the day. I am currently down to 190 and am entering a meet in August at 181.


----------



## Turbolag (Jun 17, 2016)

If you don't mind me asking, how have your numbers changed throughout your weight class changes? What did you bench at each weight class?


----------



## Rip (Jun 17, 2016)

I never use the term "weight." I only want to lose body fat. 
I don't want to lose weight. I don't care if I gain 20, 30, or 40 pounds, as long as it's lean body mass. It's possible to weigh more, but look leaner. 
Often, people who go on diets to lose "weight" end up losing muscle too. 





ken Sass said:


> yes i am gonna drop down a weight class, i carry too much fat, for my size so i am gonna cut some of it. right at 240 now, want to be 220-225 so i can cut water and be under 220. anybody else cutting?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 21, 2016)

Turbolag said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how have your numbers changed throughout your weight class changes? What did you bench at each weight class?



x2x.......


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 22, 2016)

ended up losing 7 pounds 235 pounds from 243 still in same weight class (i would cut to get under 242) got as low as 229 but i lost too much off my bench so i came back up a little


----------

